# Se connecter a une appli unix via OSX



## maxime_fourrier (11 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Petit souci au boulot, nous disposons d'un serveur UNIX sur lequel tourne une appli (GPAO) que tous les utilisateurs accèdent à distance via PC en utilisant un émulateur type ANITA... Y a-t-il un moyen de faire de même sur OSX ? Etant donné qu'il est basé sur unix, je me demande s'il est possible de se connecter à l'appli directement...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une réponse ?

Merci d'avance,

Max.


----------



## Dramis (11 Mai 2006)

Il faut installer X11 sur le mac (il est sur le dvd de l'os)

Ensuite ouvrir une session par ssh en utilisant le paramètre -X, -Y ne fonctionne pas.  

Lancer l'application.


----------



## maxime_fourrier (11 Mai 2006)

POurrais-tu détailler cette procédure à suivre ? je débute complètement dans l'univers mac, désolé d'avance...


----------



## ntx (11 Mai 2006)

Là ce n'est pas du Mac, c'est de l'Unix  Tu installes X11 (si ce n'est pas déjà) à partir de CD de Mac OSX, tu ouvres un terminal et tu utilises ssh pour te connecter à un autre ordinateur, comme sous n'importe quel Unix.
"man ssh" pour avoir le mode d'emploi de ssh.


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2006)

ouvre X11.app


ssh -X 
Enables X11 forwarding.  This can also be specified on a per-host
basis in a configuration file.

dans le xterm

$>ssh -X user@host 

une fois sur la machine server 

-display :numberdisplay
$>Xnest -display:5 -geometry  1024x768 &


$>xterm :5 &

go to new xterm in display 

$>monprog

http://plumber.gnu-darwin.org/resources/images/screenshot1.jpg


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (26 Mai 2006)

sympa Xnest, je ne connaissais pas !


----------



## Dramis (26 Mai 2006)

Si il y a un serveur xdm Xnest devient très intéressant:

Dans le terminal X11:

Xnest :1 -geometry 1024x768 -query [host]

Juste à te connecter à la session et tu retouves ta session,  desktop UNIX dans une fenètre sur le mac (Kde, gnome, CDE...)

Si tu connais pas le host tu peux toujours essayer avec un -broadcast (vérifie dans le man Xnest)


----------

